# Cats on the red



## glatz

Went out with BH and Dan the man on BH's boat- yesterday we caught 9 cats avg was 10lbs, biggest being 12lbs. Today we caught 10 in about 3 hours the biggest being Dano's 18lber and my 17lber. Slow but fun


----------



## Leo Porcello

Nice work! Do you all eat them or just release them back?


----------



## 870 XPRS

you guys are crazy


----------



## win4win

Seeing a couple boats out on the river here at GF. River is back to decent levels and the bite should be coming on.

Cant wait to get out there and stick them piggies!!!


----------



## BRYAN_REMER

Hey J.J. you should give me a call sometime in the next week or two before school is done. 
We went out this afternoon and caught 8 or so smaller cats and a hodge podge of 20 or so other fish. My first time fishing for cats, and it was alot of fun.


----------



## win4win

Sent ya a PM!


----------



## glatz

PRactice CPR boyz Catch Photo and RElease- didn't keep em


----------



## win4win

I sometimes keep some of the small ones.....CPR the big ones! Got one in the freezer so I will be letting them all go until that one is gone.

It's probably because I grew up in the South where just about everyone eats catfish and couldnt tell you what a walleye looks like. :lol:


----------

